# stuck on my kicks



## kota_sounds (Apr 21, 2008)

in my truck the kicks and the door sills are one piece...so this is kinda killing* my install does anyone have any tips on what i should do to a: make the kicks in this setupb: wrap the kicks in materialthe kicks are goin to be holding a 6 1/2 and a 1" tweet


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I would make a pod that mounts to the sheet metal down there and build your existing kick to act as a grill only. The alternative is to use the existing kick panel and build off of that. Then when it comes time to finish it I would use SEM texture coat and a SEM color coat instead of trying to vinyl wrap it.


----------



## kota_sounds (Apr 21, 2008)

thats kinda what i was thinking...the way it is now is a 3 and a tweet are there now behind the kick on mdf on top of the cut out sheet metal but it looks like terd so im redoing it...with new drivers...would you do just a tear drop on dowels and glass it?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

It depends. Do you have a processor with time alignment? If so, I'd take a listen with the mid down there and the tweeter in the A-pillar. If not, then yeah, I'd do some type of baffle and glass it in like you described. BTW...what vehicle are we working with?


----------



## kota_sounds (Apr 21, 2008)

no time alinment so both gonna be in the kickthe truck is an 06 dakota


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

This is a good example of what I believe Steve is describing.
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/777960/2


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

In the last kickpanel/door sill/running board piece I worked on was with the Subaru WRX. I pretty much utilize the stock piece and glassed a pod at the kickpanel.


----------

